# 1 year old not weight bearing



## country girl

Hi,

My one year old baby doesnt weight bear. He can sit and he can commando crawl using his right leg to push him along and his right hand to pull himself along . Should I be worried or doing anything?

Thanks
Melanie


----------



## nichub

hi melanie, all babies develop very differently as im sure your aware (my niece didnt walk until she was 19 months old) so i wouldnt worry that he's not weight baring and boys inparticular are quite lazy when it comes to development in my experience!! ha ha does he use his left side at all? if you have noticed that he doesnt seem to use his left side then mention it to your health visitor who can do a developmental assesment for you. she should also have documented when she has assessed him in the past and what him muscle tone was like etc

hope this helps

nic


----------

